# Flirtacious women is a big problem



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let’s go eat at Whataburger and because I just don’t care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can’t believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she’s very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up some of them were sober but they flirted with me so here I am at about 4 AM and I pick up the squirrel
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK fine We eat at seven Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I didn't say sure why not I go into her bedroom I said are you trying to get me to do something to you she said all I want you to do is make me happy I said are you drunk she said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condoI go into her bedroom I said are you trying to get me to do something to you she said all I want you to do is make me happy I said are you drunk she said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom take me daddy she says and I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing and I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


If you broke into paragraphs, I would break into applause.

.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

We need an interpreter who speaks jibberish


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


When she sobers up she'll call the cops and we'll see you on the 6 o'clock news.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> When she sobers up she'll call the cops and we'll see you on the 6 o'clock news.


I recorded her saying she consents multiple times



GammaRayBurst said:


> I recorded her saying she consents multiple times


 Not worried

Plus I got the dash cam with her asking


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I recorded her saying she consents multiple times
> 
> 
> Not worried
> ...


If she was impaired you @ss will still be in a ringer. Also if she files a complaint with Uber you'll be deactivated immediately. That video can and will be used against you.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> If she was impaired you @ss will still be in a ringer. Also if she files a complaint with Uber you'll be deactivated immediately. That video can and will be used against you.


Don't scare him. At least the condom didn't break, or did it?

I notice in the original post she mentioned she -

"....really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says."

Sounds like he's about to become a daddy. &#129303;. First thing I would be doing when junior comes along is to get a DNA test.

.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Ducktales 😴


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Apparently the mask is 
really working for you BIGTIME.
Did she tip you in the app?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Apparently the mask is
> really working for you BIGTIME.
> Did she tip you in the app?


20



peteyvavs said:


> If she was impaired you @ss will still be in a ringer. Also if she files a complaint with Uber you'll be deactivated immediately. That video can and will be used against you.


I just looked at the video she wasn't impaired XD


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Cool story bro!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I just looked at the video she wasn't impaired XD


You had to check the video to decide if she was or wasn't impaired? Weren't you supposedly with her in person all night? &#129318;‍



GammaRayBurst said:


> 20


Do you have a screenshot of the tip with date and time? Would like to see it.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> * and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. *


See right here? This is where you ****ed up.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

What did you two talk about at the burger shop?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> What did you two talk about at the burger shop?


His quarter pounder!

.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> His quarter pounder!
> 
> .


You mean slider?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> What did you two talk about at the burger shop?


Hotdogs


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope it works out well for you giving you new friend or maybe wife... and does not result in deactivation, sex offender registration, and child support payments!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> 20
> 
> 
> I just looked at the video she wasn't impaired XD


You're an Uber driver, haven't you read about all the assault complaints lodged against drivers. Depending on the State that you live in that video may be inadmissible if it's a 2 party consent State. Only a fool would jeopardize their job at the very least and their freedom.
Never mix business and pleasure, especially when you're not supposed to interact with passengers other then as transportation. I hope for your sake this doesn't come back to bite you in the ass.
For future reference NEVER mix business and pleasure, it usually doesn't turn out very well for you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You must've really given her 5 ⭐ service if she wants you to be her boyfriend.



Trafficat said:


> I hope it works out well for you giving you new friend or maybe wife..


If they get engaged, maybe Uber will pay for the wedding. &#128512;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have a screenshot of the tip with date and time? *Would like to see it.*


Can't post a vid of an incident that Never transpired ✔
Maybe an internet GIF


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I really need to start driving nights & to the bar scene
#searchingformytrophywife


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> You had to check the video to decide if she was or wasn't impaired? Weren't you supposedly with her in person all night? &#129318;‍
> 
> 
> Do you have a screenshot of the tip with date and time? Would like to see it.


I wanna see some of the dashcam
As a matter of fact 
Dashcam footage or it never happened !


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

If anyone believes this story, please contact me. I have an AMAZING business opportunity for you with only a small investment requirement. I promise you'll make 1000% returns within a month!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Can't post a vid that Never Happened ✔


It reads like a bad porn script &#128543;. Its so bad &#128514;.

*"I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said **take me daddy** she says."*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The making of a bad porn script &#128543;. Its so bad &#128514;.
> 
> *"I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says."*


And his mask makes it even better.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I just looked at the video she wasn't impaired XD


Is this your video footage from the car, or her video footage from the bedroom.

Are you thinking about baby names yet?

.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Is this your video footage from the car, or her video footage from the bedroom.
> 
> Are you thinking about baby names yet?


Oh you didn't hear? They already got the news. Its going to be Twins! The names will be Uber and Lyft, in honor of their amazing love story.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Droosk said:


> Oh you didn't hear? They already got the news. Its going to be Twins! The names will be Uber and Lyft, in honor of their amazing love story.


And here I thought it was going to be Dee, nickname for Deactivated.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Droosk said:


> If anyone believes this story, please contact me. I have an AMAZING business opportunity for you with only a small investment requirement. I promise you'll make 1000% returns within a month!


I believe this more than the guy who says he gets tipped 40% driving his 7-series bmw.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Posted under “Complaints”. 

Should have been “Stories” or better yet, “Big Stories”.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *I really need to start driving nights & to the bar scene*


If u want to subscribe to the fanciful Penthouse Forum outline fantasy
However,
the reality isn't as, let us say, "Appealing" &#129326;


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


You have quite the imagination bud.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> If u want to believe the fanciful Penthouse Forum outline fantasy
> However,
> the reality isn't as, let us say, "Appealing" &#129326;


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You're an Uber driver, haven't you read about all the assault complaints lodged against drivers. Depending on the State that you live in that video may be inadmissible if it's a 2 party consent State. Only a fool would jeopardize their job at the very least and their freedom.
> Never mix business and pleasure, especially when you're not supposed to interact with passengers other then as transportation. I hope for your sake this doesn't come back to bite you in the ass.
> For future reference NEVER mix business and pleasure, it usually doesn't turn out very well for you.


1 party state she texted me 30 mins ago saying cant wait to see you later after i get off work xD

Ill tell yall how it goes


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> 1 party state she texted me 30 mins ago saying cant wait to see you later after i get off work xD


Good luck, you don't have any idea what you got yourself into. Before you meet her go see the movie Fatal Attraction.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Good luck, you don't have any idea what you got yourself into. Before you meet her go see the movie Fatal Attraction.


Im ok with that if its the case. I am after all an uber driver.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Because nice and sweet girls invite strange Uber drivers into their bed to get a ride after a ride. I bet she does enjoy your "company". The company she was talking about is "Uber" not you. She thinks Uber is a stud service on wheels.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Because nice and sweet girls invite strange Uber drivers into their bed to get a ride after a ride. I bet she does enjoy your "company". She was talking about "Uber" not you. She thinks Uber is a stud service on wheels.


Lmao nah she is clear minded and she shares alot in common


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Because nice and sweet girls invite strange Uber drivers into their bed to get a ride after a ride. I bet she does enjoy your "company". She was talking about "Uber" not you. She thinks Uber is a stud service on wheels.


In about 3to5 days he'll be at the free clinic for antibiotics &#128541;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Im ok with that if its the case. I am after all an uber driver.


You apparently haven't seen that movie Petey referenced. Do you have a pet bunny? If so, hid it from this woman, just in case.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh also, let us know how many new STDs you've managed to check off the list.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


And then you woke up?....in your car?.... at the airport lot?.... to the annoying ping?


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


I disagree with your title. I don't think flirtatious women are a big problem at all.
I too have been the booty call of a horny female pax. With proper precautions, it's a beautiful thing. Certainly not a problem.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> When she sobers up she'll call the cops and we'll see you on the 6 o'clock news.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



GammaRayBurst said:


> I recorded her saying she consents multiple times Not worried Plus I got the dash cam with her asking


Worry, at least, about de-activation.



peteyvavs said:


> If she was impaired you @ss will still be in a ringer.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^..................and THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



peteyvavs said:


> Also if she files a complaint with Uber you'll be deactivated immediately


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^............also THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Ask me how I know all of what @peteyvavs has posted.



WokeUP said:


> Certainly not a problem.


...............until there is a pounding at your door and you hear the SNAP, CRACKLE POP! of hand held radios outside....................

Ask me how I know this.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Worry, at least, about de-activation.
> 
> ...


Nah we gonna meet up later today lol shes not that type of woman xD


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Nah we gonna meet up later today lol shes not that type of woman xD


You have known her, what? Twenty four hours or fewer? She just _ain't busted on your [donkey] Y-E-T._


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Nah we gonna meet up later today lol shes not that type of woman xD


And you know that from a whole day of knowing her?

Didn't you read the story on this site about a driver getting accused of rape a year later?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You have known her, what? Twenty four hours or fewer? She just _ain't busted on your [donkey] Y-E-T._


Love at first uber ping



Invisible said:


> And you know that from a whole day of knowing her?
> 
> Didn't you read the story on this site about a driver getting accused of rape a year later?


Its fine!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Its fine!


..............for now.........................


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

*If* the story transpired as written, there is no way a prosecutor would try that case. But who brings a dashcam into a bedroom? :roflmao:


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Love at first uber ping
> 
> 
> Its fine!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Is this a complaint? I must be in wrong forum. 🤔


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

This is very exciting. We have a chance to all meet at the wedding it will be like animal house meets knocked up and the transporter all in one. Let us know when you set a date...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Good morning 😁
So what did you all talk about after the 8 seconds of love ❤ making 😁


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Is this a complaint? I must be in wrong forum. &#129300;


Yes because its an uber problem



mbd said:


> Good morning &#128513;
> So what did you all talk about after the 8 seconds of love ❤ making &#128513;


4 hours


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> 4 hours


So this thread started while you were halfway through? :laugh:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

If you see her again ditch the condom and try and knock her up. Uber drivers dont pay child support. Uber drivers receive child support! Cha ching! No more express pools!


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

mch said:


> If you see her again ditch the condom and try and knock her up. Uber drivers dont pay child support. Uber drivers receive child support! Cha ching! No more express pools!


Um no i need a soul mate im a lonely uber driver been ubering for years and i need a woman who is kind cool and peacefull.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> What did you two talk about at the burger shop?


Meat


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Um no i need a soul mate im a lonely uber driver been ubering for years and i need a woman who is kind cool and peacefull.


You had to pick up alot of puking Fat [email protected]@@@@@@ before you met your drunk Cinderella.
Congratulations! You're living the dream!


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

The amazing mythical tales of uberland!


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You had to pick up alot of puking Fat Bastards before you met your drunk Cinderella.
> Congratulations! You're living the dream!


She is so pretty as a Texan shes a very beautiful lady I can't wait to see where this goes on the real I really want a relationship I'm getting older and I only have one life to live if I don't live that life then what's the point of living having somebody slammed my door have no children having no lady no! No more i want a lady i can hold take care of travel love and hold and do things with talk about life and live life if i counted how many ladies hearts were broken of all the trips i did it would be 500 ladies who got cheated on. I just want a partner cant we just live in peace in this crazy life we call Earth


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

New saduber?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Love it when a dude says she is not that type of women. She allegedly banged you after knowing you for a couple of hours. She is that type of women.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Just marry her immediately and then she can’t testify against you.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Just marry her immediately and then she can't testify against you.


The wedding is scheduled in 2 weeks at the GreenLight Hub. Dara is officiating.

Tiny bottles of water and candy will be served as refreshments.

The happy couple is registered at AutoZone and Advanced Auto. UberCash is also accepted.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> The wedding is scheduled in 2 weeks at the GreenLight Hub. Dara is officiating.
> 
> Tiny bottles of water and candy will be served as refreshments.
> 
> The happy couple is registered at AutoZone and Advanced Auto. UberCash is also accepted.


Lol



Cklw said:


> New saduber?


Nah ive been here a long while


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

The title of this thread should be changed to - " the ride after the ride ! "


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Ok &#128514;&#128563;&#128580;


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

How many stars did she rate you?

Did you get the “Above and Beyond” badge or the “Speedy Gonzalez” badge?

You’re going to have to stop driving for Uber or start live streaming your rides. She won’t want you spending time alone with other ladies in your “special place”.

Baby’s name will be Rohit.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Nah we gonna meet up later today lol shes not that type of woman xD


 No you right. She is the type of woman you want to bring for Sunday lunch at your mom house and then go to church .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> She is so pretty as a Texan shes a very beautiful lady I can't wait to see where this goes on the real I really want a relationship I'm getting older and I only have one life to live if I don't live that life then what's the point of living having somebody slammed my door have no children having no lady no! No more i want a lady i can hold take care of travel love and hold and do things with talk about life and live life if i counted how many ladies hearts were broken of all the trips i did it would be 500 ladies who got cheated on. I just want a partner cant we just live in peace in this crazy life we call Earth


What's really missing from your life is punctuation.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> What's really missing from your life is punctuation.


Come on don't do me like that i just don't care for punctuation.&#129488; For uber sake cant act like i had an education i am an uber driver my iq is -45


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> What's really missing from your life is punctuation.


He writes English worse than me &#128514;


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> He writes English worse than me &#128514;


Boy if i could tell you how i failed english class.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Boy if i could tell you how i failed english class.


I think we know.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Boy if i could tell you how i failed english class.


So you're saying you just don't have the words to tell us?


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Droosk said:


> If anyone believes this story, please contact me. I have an AMAZING business opportunity for you with only a small investment requirement. I promise you'll make 1000% returns within a month!


But I already drive for Uber!


----------



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

congrats on losing your virginity OP


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

sash69 said:


> congrats on losing your virginity OP


Um ... ive had over 30 ladies since i was 18 never caught anything&#129315; before doing anything back than they would go with me to planned parenthood before we would engage in any activities


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

"Dear Rohit" letter.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Lets see the video....otherwise, I think Whataburger may be hiring


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

#METOO

I also slept with a pax last night.

@GammaRayBurst your mom says hi!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Um ... ive had over 30 ladies since i was 18 never caught anything&#129315; before doing anything back than they would go with me to planned parenthood before we would engage in any activities


Was that for STD testing or them to go on the pill? You never caught anything yet.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


i know a person here in toronto did the same thing 
you did. 
he was deactivated next morning and charged for sexual harrassment and all over the news.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Um ... ive had over 30 ladies since i was 18 never caught anything&#129315; before doing anything back than they would go with me to planned parenthood before we would engage in any activities


Stop smoking that meth, your delusions are conflicting with reality &#128541;


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Dude, if you are going to try to write porn, learn to write first. And come up with a believable plot.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Dude, if you are going to try to write porn, learn to write first. And come up with a believable plot.


In the 90s it was the plumber who came to fix the pipes.
In the 2000s it was the pizza delivery guy.
In the 2010s it was the fitness trainer.
In the 2020s it's the gig worker. There's already a whole franchise starring Timmy the WAG dog walker.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow that ad


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Dude, if you are going to try to write porn, learn to write first. And come up with a believable plot.


A step mother is teaching her hot step daughter 
how to look sexy for her date tonight.........


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Boy if i could tell you how i failed english class.


Me fail English? That's unpossible!


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> The wedding is scheduled in 2 weeks at the GreenLight Hub. Dara is officiating.
> 
> Tiny bottles of water and candy will be served as refreshments.
> 
> The happy couple is registered at AutoZone and Advanced Auto. UberCash is also accepted.


I'll tip 'em in the app!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

producemanjames said:


> See right here? This is where you ****ed up.


When a woman says this smh...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> We need an interpreter who speaks jibberish


Uber dude drove a chick that was nice to him.

Uber dude had fantasy that nice chick wanted him.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uber dude drove a chick that was nice to him.
> 
> Uber dude had fantasy that nice chick wanted him.


Lol nah its real


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

is this still a complaint? Seems should be someplace.....else.....maybe....↕


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

The package deal is pretty impressive actually I've not had a complaint from fedex ever


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> If you broke into paragraphs, I would break into applause.
> 
> .


He was so excited it happen he didn't want to stop for periods and comas


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

UserPablo said:


> He was so excited it happen he didn't want to stop for periods and comas


Olllooooll


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't scare him. At least the condom didn't break, or did it?
> 
> I notice in the original post she mentioned she -
> 
> ...


Yea as if we got paid enough to afford kids lol


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UserPablo said:


> He was so excited it happen he didn't want to stop for periods and comas


If you don't stop when she's on her period, that's your choice but if you don't stop when she's in a coma, that's rape.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The most awkward bedroom interaction.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Oh my lord I could never partake in activities during a period.&#128579;


So what exactly do you bring to a relationship?


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Again, just here for the comments. Carry on. 🍿


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Either you may end up in a ringer, or you may ring her. &#129335;‍♂

Might have been fun, but do you want to risk the worst case scenario?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> So what exactly do you bring to a relationship?


I heard it's Cool Whip and a Netflix account.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Either you may end up in a ringer, or you may ring her. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> Might have been fun, but do you want to risk the worst case scenario?


Just keep it anonymous like Uber. Use only first names. Only contact through the Uber app. When it's time to break up, ask Rohit to unmatch pax.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Just keep it anonymous like Uber. Use only first names. Only contact through the Uber app. When it's time to break up, ask Rohit to unmatch pax.


You mean like this?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You mean like this?


Why didn't they call it Tuber? Too obvious?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You mean like this?


:roflmao: I'm dead.


----------



## jgraham11 (Nov 2, 2019)

HAHAHA You asked for her ID? That is a savage move. 

"Listen woman! I'm going to need to see your ID before we start this pants off party"


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> she pulled out a condom


... at which point the OP discovered, that she had a male penis.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> *[NARRATOR VOICE]*
> ... at which point the OP discovered, that she had a male penis.


FIFY


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Just keep it anonymous like Uber. Use only first names. Only contact through the Uber app. When it's time to break up, ask Rohit to unmatch pax.


Report her to uber for 
sexual assault just in case


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> It reads like a bad porn script &#128543;. Its so bad &#128514;.
> 
> *"I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said **take me daddy** she says."*


Now you're gonna make @Lissetti post that nasty Uber driver porn.










My brain needs bleach to forget that horror show


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You have known her, what? Twenty four hours or fewer? She just _ain't busted on your [donkey] Y-E-T._


He has known his right hand his whole life, it never kiss and tell.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> Now you're gonna make @Lissetti post that nasty Uber driver porn.
> 
> View attachment 413860
> 
> ...


Why would you bring it up. Now shes going to spring it on us when we least expect.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> She is so pretty as a Texan shes a very beautiful lady I can't wait to see where this goes on the real I really want a relationship I'm getting older and I only have one life to live if I don't live that life then what's the point of living having somebody slammed my door have no children having no lady no! No more i want a lady i can hold take care of travel love and hold and do things with talk about life and live life if i counted how many ladies hearts were broken of all the trips i did it would be 500 ladies who got cheated on. I just want a partner cant we just live in peace in this crazy life we call Earth


Where else can it go? You already has sex, It's all downhill form here. How old are you?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Where else can it go? You already has sex, It's all downhill form here. How old are you?


Old enough to be your son? Father? Augh


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m so confused. What forum is this? I’m lost again. :confusion:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Old enough to be your son? Father? Augh


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> If she was impaired you @ss will still be in a ringer. Also if she files a complaint with Uber you'll be deactivated immediately. That video can and will be used against you.


Can't you just go with the story, damn


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ubertool said:


> Can't you just go with the story, damn


Nope, I don't want to be an accessory after the fact &#128541;


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

So I am with her right now we just went to go eat at the cheesecake factory had a really good time we held hands I’m really excited right now really really excited finally somebody in my life that actually cares about me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ask her who she’s voting for.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Ask her who she's voting for.


Shes a republican told me doesn't agree with democratic policies. My god shes so pretty i wish I could show yall she looks like an angel.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I never really had any serious flirtation, and definitely no involvement with pax. But I've always avoided drunk times.

Someone once left me this comment. But my car is a stick shift, so I assume they were just complimenting my gear stick controls:


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I never really had any serious flirtation, and definitely no involvement with pax. But I've always avoided drunk times.
> 
> Someone once left me this comment. But my car is a stick shift, so I assume they were just complimenting my gear stick controls:
> 
> View attachment 413883


Wow there was definitely some innuendos in that


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Wow there was definitely some innuendos in that


To be fair your last name is burst and no one said nothing.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think this is a nice story.

Anyone else reading this thread should definitely not make a habit of having sex with rideshare strangers, but I can’t argue with a story about people finding each other. Improbable, but nice. 👍🏼


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I'm so confused. What forum is this? I'm lost again. :confusion:


This is the forum of what happens to your brain on drugs.

Wait until you find out that she has more personalities then Sybil. Especially the ones that hate men.
You should also check out the movie Misery.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Shes a republican told me doesn't agree with democratic policies. My god shes so pretty i wish I could show yall she looks like an angel.


You can just do it !
If she wont let ya just wait 
till you are nekkid again 
and sneak a cell phone video. 
We wont tell anyone or 
post it on facebook.....
Scouts honor &#128513;&#129315;&#128514;!!!!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Ah dinna ken what ye're havering about!



GammaRayBurst said:


> *Flirtacious women is a big problem*


There's only one real big problem: responding to any manner of flirtation in any positive way.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I am with her right now we just went to go eat at the cheesecake factory had a really good time we held hands I'm really excited right now really really excited finally somebody in my life that actually cares about me.


Happy for you GRB! Uber Love in the Age of Coronavirus! I drive to every pick up hoping to meet the woman of my dreams. (Dont tell my wife).

Take a photo with both of you wearing surgical masks in the reflection of your rear view mirror. Would make a good feature story in some magazine, not necessarily a dirty one.

Don't be disappointed if you find out that she does this with other Uber drivers, male and female. Or even Lyft drivers! Make the best of it while you can.

If everything works out, you can ask @Ian Richard Markham to officiate at your nuptials.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OP in all seriousness great thread and please post a follow up so we can provide more emotional support.


waldowainthrop said:


> I can't argue with a story about people finding each other. Improbable, but nice. &#128077;&#127996;


Your perfect insertion of sarcastic word is like no other &#128076;


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Happy for you GRB! Uber Love in the Age of Coronavirus! I drive to every pick up hoping to meet the woman of my dreams. (Dont tell my wife).
> 
> Take a photo with both of you wearing surgical masks in the reflection of your rear view mirror. Would make a good feature story in some magazine, not necessarily a dirty one.
> 
> ...


Id dump her if she ever dated a lyft driver !


TemptingFate said:


> Happy for you GRB! Uber Love in the Age of Coronavirus! I drive to every pick up hoping to meet the woman of my dreams. (Dont tell my wife).
> 
> Take a photo with both of you wearing surgical masks in the reflection of your rear view mirror. Would make a good feature story in some magazine, not necessarily a dirty one.
> 
> ...


oh Lord I stop dating if she ever dated a Lyft driver.



GammaRayBurst said:


> Id dump her if she ever dated a lyft driver !
> 
> oh Lord I stop dating if she ever dated a Lyft driver.


Wait im both &#128555;


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Come on don't do me like that i just don't care for punctuation.&#129488; For uber sake cant act like i had an education i am an uber driver my iq is -45


Is a person with a -45 IQ able to drive?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I am with her right now we just went to go eat at the cheesecake factory had a really good time we held hands I'm really excited right now really really excited finally somebody in my life that actually cares about me.


Omg you just met her &#128580;&#128563;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Omg you just met her &#128580;&#128563;
> View attachment 413924





GammaRayBurst said:


> Love at first uber ping


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Omg you just met her &#128580;&#128563;


I didn't believe in "love at first sight" until I first experienced it. Moved in at first opportunity, never moved on.

But yes, close personal connection is rare and should be viewed with skepticism for the good of everyone involved.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I am with her right now we just went to go eat at the cheesecake factory had a really good time we held hands I'm really excited right now really really excited finally somebody in my life


If you're out on a date with her, why are you posting on a stupid internet forum? You're supposed to be paying attention to her, not playing with your phone.

Do we have to tell you everything?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

almost makes one forget this is a RS forum.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks to everybody here the second date went great She bought me dinner I’m shocked


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Thanks to everybody here the second date went great She bought me dinner I'm shocked


It's a trap! Run away!
She just wants you for your badges!

Why did it end? Sounds like the first date went better.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> It's a trap! Run away!
> She just wants you for your badges!


My Uber badges nah i think she wants the family jewels


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

OK but why are you paying attention to a dumb internet message board when you're supposed to be paying attention to her?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I didn't believe in "love at first sight" until I first experienced it. Moved in at first opportunity, never moved on.
> 
> But yes, close personal connection is rare and should be viewed with skepticism for the good of everyone involved.


Ok. It happens with my husband and I . We met in Germany in August 96. Came to the USA in October and got married in December .
Married now for 24 years with 2 amazing kids.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OK but why are you paying attention to a dumb internet message board when you're supposed to be paying attention to her?


I'm at home relaxing she's coming over in an hour so I made the place real nice


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Keep giving us the play-by-play. We need to know if Uber drivers can find love and not end up on a registry for sex offenders.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Thanks to everybody here the second date went great She bought me dinner I'm shocked


Wow. This story is so amazing I can HARDLY BELIEVE IT. &#128528;

A hot young lady giving you, money, food, sex. You must be a prime slice of meat &#129385; &#128528;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You must be a prime slice of meat


the sarcasm meter just broke.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

If she was drunk, you just committed rape. If she makes a complaint you will be completely ****ed and not in the good way.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

fraqtl said:


> If she makes a complaint you will be completely @@@@ed and not in the good way.


She could make a credible or incredible complaint either way and it would have a similar effect. This is how Uber reports work. No one at Uber cares much about credibility. It's all about liability and in the long run for them an ignored complaint increases liability.

As far as a credible legal case, that's a different matter since there is actually a burden of proof.

My point here is that to some degree who you have sex with may not make as much of a difference as how much you avoid interacting with people in any way who would use their power against you. The sex and the consent is an afterthought if we are talking about consequences.

Don't get me wrong: don't have sex with drunk people, especially if you don't know them.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Claiming is one thing to never play games with. Specially rape! Thats the worst one possible. 

They have kits for it, to detect it. It its comes back true. YOU ARE DONE FOR LIFE! 

Not only Rideshare drivers either. Just in everyday life. You better be careful.

Don't think with your d*ck like you are 15 years of age. Use your head.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


This is the most bizarre shit I've read in a long time &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Well... that was fun just finished dropping her .... OFF at her destination she just had the biggest tip ever and she thanked me for the smooth ride. We talked more and more said im a good person and deserve better and she apologized about me being attack by a psycho when driving she gave me a back massage. And stuff.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Well... that was fun just finished dropping her .... OFF at her destination she just had the biggest tip ever and she thanked me for the smooth ride. We talked more and more said im a good person and deserve better and she apolgozed about me being attack by a psycho when driving she gave me a back massage. And stuff.


Hero


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

You guys act like every woman is going to report somebody it’s ridiculous Jesus not every single woman is bad.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> You guys act like every woman is going to report somebody it's ridiculous Jesus not every single woman is bad.


I don't think anyone is saying "every single woman". There is a known history of false reports, and real reports from people who were drunk and couldn't consent.

Don't take those comments personally, but any thread that talks about sex with passengers will involve a discussion about rape and consent because it's a relatively common issue. Some of the men who committed sexual assaults as drivers believed that they did nothing wrong. When commenters bring this up, they may not be talking about _you_ (how could they really as they don't know you) but about this category of situation.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

@GammaRayBurst The "she said take me daddy. And I Obliged" line killed me

the way you tell this story is ****ing hilarious-- it's almost like *"she said **** me like an animal. Therefore I obliged like a proper gentleman and proceeded to insert my genitalia into her genitalia and proceeded to make intercourse like Wildebeasts"

Too funny *


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't think anyone is saying "every single woman". There is a known history of false reports, and real reports from people who were drunk and couldn't consent.
> 
> Don't take those comments personally, but any thread that talks about sex with passengers will involve a discussion about rape and consent because it's a relatively common issue. Some of the men who committed sexual assaults as drivers believed that they did nothing wrong. When commenters bring this up, they may not be talking about _you_ (how could they really as they don't know you) but about this category of situation.


 I know i know but i have video evidence of the whole trip even video evidence of the sexy time the part where she consents looks into camera and state her first and last name while holding her id up at camera than stating in a clear tone i am not intoxicated i blank want to now engage in said activity and am 100 percent wanting this man to call me daddy and take me for a ride with extra surge. Than today made her re say saying last night was legal and loved every minute of it she said to make me comfortable and ease my worry she called uber snd compketly deleted her rider account with me on it while i was recording she wanted to take my fears away after what yall said here she says id never do that.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I know i know but i have video evidence of the whole trip even video evidence of the sexy time the part where she consents looks into camera and state her first and last name while holding her id up at camera than stating in a clear tone i am not intoxicated i blank want to now engage in said activity and am 100 percent wanting this man to call me daddy and take me for a ride with extra surge. Than today made her re say saying last night was legal and loved every minute of it she said to make me comfortable and ease my worry she called uber snd compketly deleted her rider account with me on it while i was recording she wanted to take my fears away after what yall said here she says id never do that.


Perfect. Now you can upload it all to your (favorite video sharing site that UP.net will not print)
#UberBang


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Nine pages of posts to discuss the OP's wet dreams.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Gratz, you just made a porn video. Now capitalize off of it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

@GammaRayBurst just for the record bro, all these people are being ****ing silly bltches.

is it possible that you could get really screwed over by some insane woman that regretted it the next day ? Yeah it's possible. But **** them.

This should be a thread of high fives 
You're gonna be fine 
Good for you for getting laid while driving &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;

And also I think it's unbelievable U.N. ****ing Believeable that u had this girl do a consent video oh my goodness &#129315;&#129315;



GammaRayBurst said:


> I know i know but i have video evidence of the whole trip even video evidence of the sexy time the part where she consents looks into camera and state her first and last name while holding her id up at camera than stating in a clear tone i am not intoxicated i blank want to now engage in said activity and am 100 percent wanting this man to call me daddy and take me for a ride with extra surge. Than today made her re say saying last night was legal and loved every minute of it she said to make me comfortable and ease my worry she called uber snd compketly deleted her rider account with me on it while i was recording she wanted to take my fears away after what yall said here she says id never do that.


This post is so insane It can't be real but since it's you I know without a doubt it's real&#128514;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> And also I think it's unbelievable U.N. @@@@ing Believeable that u had this girl do a consent video oh my goodness &#129315;&#129315;


I do this every time I have sex. &#128587;&#127996;‍♂&#127909;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


99.99 % fantasy.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

goneubering said:


> 99.99 % fantasy.


100 % reality &#128522;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> 100 % reality &#128522;


Highly doubtful.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Highly doubtful.


Look buddy you're not in my shoes I am very happy right now I haven't been this happy in at least 4 uber years


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> *
> This post is so insane It can't be real
> *


*

*


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Look buddy you're not in my shoes I am very happy right now I haven't been this happy in at least 4 uber years


And 4 Uber years is equivalent to 36 human years.
You go @GammaRayBurst ! Everyone here is just envious of you.

Hope she's not psycho. (You have to wonder what kind of woman would date their Uber driver, sleep with him on first date, and buy him dinner?)

Tell me, where can I find a woman like that?
You know, I wish that I had GammaRayBurst's girl !


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

what did she look like


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> what did she look like


No way to know but this is what she woke up to in the morning. Lucky lady.
View attachment 413737


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her
> 
> new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Certainly a good fiction story teller..... but what a terrible writer.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Look buddy you're not in my shoes I am very happy right now I haven't been this happy in at least 4 uber years


He Jelly



WindyCityAnt said:


> Claiming is one thing to never play games with. Specially rape! Thats the worst one possible.
> 
> They have kits for it, to detect it. It its comes back true. YOU ARE DONE FOR LIFE!
> 
> ...


he took your advice and used his head bro what u want


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

This thread is a train wreck and I can't look away


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> This thread is a train wreck and I can't look away


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> This thread is a train wreck and I can't look away


@GammaRayBurst is very good at triggering UP's curiosity. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Most women I know are turned off by poor language skills, but luckily all you need for Uber is to put it in D and go.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Life has a strange timeline. It can end tomorrow or 70 years from now. There will always be a day when an unforeseen opportunity arises, but it's up to you to reach out and grab it. Whether it be a career change, a better life choice, or that special person you didn't know you were waiting for. You might only have one chance to take it, or you'll lose out forever. 
Be the person who says, "Remember when that happened? One of the best moments of my life."


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

That’s the only perk of rideshare but there could be serious consequences taking this risk. Just don’t get screwed over


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

This is why it's better to be a bear. After you impregnate a female, she will angrily chase you away once the cubs are born


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Life has a strange timeline. It can end tomorrow or 70 years from now. There will always be a day when an unforeseen opportunity arises, but it's up to you to reach out and grab it. Whether it be a career change, a better life choice, or that special person you didn't know you were waiting for. You might only have one chance to take it, or you'll lose out forever.
> Be the person who says, "Remember when that happened? One of the best moments of my life."


What're u quoting


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

I am not Bradd Pitt, but I am a fairly decent looking guy, atheltic and I swear that I have never had a woman flirting like that......maybe being extra nice and staff, but never asking me to **** her.......give me a break!!!!


----------



## MAK (Jul 12, 2015)

If you drive that late you should have a dashcam must.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I drive late sometimes but never felt the need to have a dashcam. You just gotta know how to deal with people and youll be fine.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> *I know i know but i have video evidence* of the whole trip even video evidence of the sexy time the part where she consents looks into camera and state her first and last name while holding her id up at camera than stating in a clear tone i am not intoxicated i blank want to now engage in said activity and am 100 percent wanting this man to call me daddy and take me for a ride with extra surge.





goneubering said:


> Highly doubtful.


upload upload!!!!!!!!!!!!


goneubering said:


> 99.99 % fantasy.





GammaRayBurst said:


> 100 % reality &#128522;


Upload upload!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> upload upload!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Upload upload!!!!!!!!!!!


There's nothing to upload.

Here's what really happened. Once upon a time he gave a cute girl a ride and she smiled at him when she got out of the car. The other 99.99% is the result of a fertile imagination.


----------



## IroningMaiden (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheesh, I read too fast. I thought you posted: I was farted on by big flatuous women.

Can we have that story next? 🤔


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


----------------------
Her bedroom needs a revolving door. 
She did not get lucky at the bar, and you helped her out. Tomorrow she will be with someone else. Congratulations!


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

She's sleeping on my shoulder right now we talked for hours and hours


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Love at first uber ping
> 
> 
> Its fine!


Might her name be @Lolinator ?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

phreeradical said:


> Might her name be @Lolinator ?


I never heard of such a person.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I never heard of such a person.


Ok good


----------



## gsx328 (Jul 17, 2017)

uber driver fan fiction is the best


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Damn the best porno script that I've ever seen &#128514;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## North East Nomad (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm 60. Even I get hit on once every thousand rides or so, at least that are obvious enough for me to pick up on.

I politely decline. I'm married, so it's an obvious decision. 

To everyone else: There is no way to guage the amount of crazy in someone during a rideshare trip. The risk is too great.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> We need an interpreter who speaks jibberish


roughly interpreted, he banged a pax.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

got a p said:


> roughly interpreted, he banged a pax.


Thank you lol


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> Thank you lol


Im bad im bad &#128522;&#127482;&#127480;&#128121;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

North East Nomad said:


> To everyone else: There is no way to guage the amount of crazy in someone during a rideshare trip. The risk is too great.


Red flags all over this story.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Red flags all over this story.


The only flag around you is the Uber flag


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> 20
> 
> 
> I just looked at the video she wasn't impaired XD


She saved the spent raincoat


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I am with her right now we just went to go eat at the cheesecake factory had a really good time we held hands I'm really excited right now really really excited finally somebody in my life that actually cares about me.


Wait you are on a date with someone and your 1st instinct is to sign in to UberPeople to tell strangers about the chick you are now dating???

Is she on her cellphone posting to Facebook about her DDD (Dream Driver Date) as well????


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You had to check the video to decide if she was or wasn't impaired? Weren't you supposedly with her in person all night? &#129318;‍
> 
> 
> Do you have a screenshot of the tip with date and time? Would like to see it.


Do not share the screenshot as police will be with you in an hour 
There are loads of Uber spies here


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Deactivation is coming


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> When she sobers up she'll call the cops and we'll see you on the 6 o'clock news.


lmao


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Some of the replies in here :roflmao:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> The only flag around you is the Uber flag


You'll being feeling that burning sensation shortly &#128541;


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Dude you are a first class idiot... :roflmao:


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Dude prolly got off while he was writing this Uber Forum fantasy.


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

Steven V said:


> Women has condoms ready to **** someone after meeting them 20 mins. ago. Great girlfriend material. You think she does this often.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


He is trolling this group hard!!! Just some lonely guy who wants attention.:cryin::cryin::cryin:
Good job, I haven't seen a thread last 12 pages in a long time:laugh:


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*PICS FROM MY MOST RECENT THREESOME!*


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Maybe they think it's romantic that you write using run-on sentences and you don't make proper use of paragraphs.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


From another angle, this might as well been titled "Uber driver is a big *****"


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I've actually had a million less problems with rando pax vs actual girlfriends & bar randos.
It's sorta like the TOS consent we give every three months + it's fast and easy with nooooo hassle!!


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

The title of this post should be..

*Fictitious women is a big problem*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> @GammaRayBurst is very good at triggering UP's curiosity. Credit where credit is due.


Train wrecks attract the most attention.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on ....


1) Why did you choose the COMPLAINTS forum?
2) Why did you choose any forum?
3) Check your local YMCA for an "English as a second language" class.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

We are gonna get married!!!! XD


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> We are gonna get married!!!! XD


You got the ping, she got your ding-a-ling, and now it's time for a ring. That was fast.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


The world is a big place. There are cases of pax and driver making relationships. I am typing this after seeing all the pertinent responses. In which you have had two dates (whataburger and Cheesecake Factory) an evening of talk including her napping, and apparently an engagement. Nevermind at this point how it started, because she has had ample time to convince anyone her wishes are to be involved with you. However it is classless to be posting about her and describing her in this way. The time when respect for her outweighs your alpha ego is when it can become real.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> We are gonna get married!!!! XD


If you don't name your child Rohit, you're missing a big opportunity.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> We are gonna get married!!!! XD


You bet your sorry arse you're getting married. Her daddy and four brothers will be makin' damn sure of that!

And when your first born triplets arrive in about 7 and a half months, it will truly be a day of celebration!

.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Ill take "things that didn't happen for $100, Alex".



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I've actually had a million less problems with rando pax vs actual girlfriends & bar randos.
> It's sorta like the TOS consent we give every three months + it's fast and easy with nooooo hassle!!
> 
> View attachment 414440


English?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The missing plot twist here is that the woman is actually Dara's mom. 

My man's putting a ring on it and getting paid!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Is the title of this Ebonics?


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> What did you two talk about at the burger shop?


They Talked About His BEEF-PATTY .


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I've had sex with hundreds of women passengers. At least 4 or 5 times a week women would invite me into their homes to have sex. Most of them looked like supermodels.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You got the ping, she got your ding-a-ling, and now it's time for a ring. That was fast.


 OK this was officially the best response I've ever seen on this site you are good.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


did you check the condom for a pin hole?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


@SadUber is that you?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

So? This sort of thing is common and happens millions of times daily worldwide. Nobody else feels the need to brag about it to strangers online. Was this your first time, perhaps?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Am I the only one that did the math... She's 27 in her prime. Some girls have a "daddy" fetish 😋


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

uber driver finds hooker with heart of gold, amazing!!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

GammaRayBurst said:


> We are gonna get married!!!! XD


Marriage is overrated. &#129323;


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> Am I the only one that did the math... She's 27 in her prime. Some girls have a "daddy" fetish &#128523;


If she's in her 20s, then to be _prime _she has to be 23 or 29 - take your pick.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> If she's in her 20s, then to be _prime _she has to be 23 or 29 - take your pick.


He said she was born in 93


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> He said she was born in 93


Sorry - missed that ... was doing a prime number math joke. My bad.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Sorry - missed that ... was doing a prime number math joke. My bad.


Uber drivers and math are like oil and water.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says.


You forgot to do one very important thing that is to wear a face mask. This is exactly how Coronavirus is transmitted person to person. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> And his mask makes it even better.
> View attachment 413737





Wildgoose said:


> You forgot to do one very important thing that is to wear a face mask. This is exactly how Coronavirus is transmitted person to person. :laugh::laugh:


You haven't seen OP's photo, have you?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dropking said:


> @SadUber is that you?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

May H. said:


> So? This sort of thing is common and happens millions of times daily worldwide. Nobody else feels the need to brag about it to strangers online. Was this your first time, perhaps?


World Champion &#128081;&#128081;&#128081;&#128081; of Buzz Kills right here


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Heybbbb


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Did you verify that she's not on a green card ?


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

What's your point? I think you're dreaming. You should post your pic to give us a clue to whether it's true or not. You must be pretty damn cute if so many of your female passengers are coming on to you. You'd probably be surprised to hear how many female passengers tell me they are relieved to get a female driver so they don't have to deal with a guy. Please don't post your sexual encounter stories on this business forum--nobody cares but you and your dashcam--which I'm sure you view at home frequently.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


Wow that was hard to read.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> Am I the only one that did the math... She's 27 in her prime. Some girls have a "daddy" fetish &#128523;
> [/QUOTE


Im now staying at her apartment we have been having the craziest uber experiences ever ive never been able to play hide the dragon in so long we have been getting along very well not only are we getting along but she said you have earned my respect and i think your amazing she GAVE. My fingerprint and passcode to her phone. I was shocked she said I want you to trust me. And told me she will call me daddy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Im now staying at her apartment we have been having the craziest uber experiences ever ive never been able to play hide the dragon in so long we have been getting along very well not only are we getting along but she said you have earned my respect and i think your amazing she GAVE. My fingerprint and passcode to her phone. I was shocked she said I want you to trust me. And told me she will call me daddy.


At the rate you're going at, she'll propose to you in a week.

She's calling you daddy because she wants you to be her Sugar Daddy. She doesn't realize yet Uber drivers are poor. What a keeper she is!


----------



## IroningMaiden (Aug 27, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Im now staying at her apartment we have been having the craziest uber experiences ever ive never been able to play hide the dragon in so long"


What does "hide the dragon" mean, do you set them on fire at the end? The dragon drives the Uber?

One time a guy yelled from his yard at my pax: "Why you kiss the Uber driver? I never get to kiss the Uber driver." Was that pax my Hidden Dragon? So many questions inspired by your _story_.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hello I was flirted on by multiple women after bar pick up. Some of them were sober but they flirted with me so at about 4 AM and I pick up a woman.
> She starts flirting with me saying that I am a cute Uber driver and wants to know more about me so I tell her She then says let's go eat at Whataburger and because I just don't care about anything anymore I said OK. We eat at Whataburger then she says do you want to drop me off at my house. I said OK she then says do you want to come in and go into my bedroom? I asked her for her ID her ID says that she was born in 1993 I said sure why not I go into her bedroom than said are you trying to get me to do something to you. She said no I said you sound intoxicated she said I am not she eventually said OK well are you going to do something to me because I really need my Uber driver to help me.I said OK because I really need my Uber driver to help me I said OK fine she pulled out a condom said take me daddy she says. I obliged I can't believe that I just went from Uber driving to women driving amazing.
> I feel so much better now She wants me to be her new boyfriend she's very nice very sweet and she seems to enjoy my company


I call B.S. You picked up a woman at 4am (a pinged pax? or random streetwalker) And instead of taking her to her destination she convinces you to go eat whataburger. Then after eating she asks if you drop her at her house... Where did the app have as a drop off? Was it in "trip mode" during your meal or you picked this person up canceled the ride and decided to take her for food? Creepy. Then all this other bedroom crap, and what uber is still paying per minute? Completely unbelievable. Too many holes in your fantasy. Busted


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> I call B.S. You picked up a woman at 4am (a pinged pax? or random streetwalker) And instead of taking her to her destination she convinces you to go eat whataburger. Then after eating she asks if you drop her at her house... Where did the app have as a drop off? Was it in "trip mode" during your meal or you picked this person up canceled the ride and decided to take her for food? Creepy. Then all this other bedroom crap, and what uber is still paying per minute? Completely unbelievable. Too many holes in your fantasy. Busted


The operative word is fantasy. I'm enjoying reading this fiction. And I'm excited to read the next event, like maybe her pimp shows up at her apartment.



kevink said:


> Uhh, does this mean some sordid sexual role play involving Uber? Do you have to "request" sexual activites through the app? Uber JO, Uber BJ, Uber Helping Hand, Uber P ussy? How do you tip her? With your jizz?


It sounds like with role playing they're recreating that magical night, where he pretends he's picking her up as a driver again. Except this time they skip getting a burger and grab some sex on the beach (the shot) first.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

We are gonna get married!!!! XD 

-Better start driving longer hours.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks to you people here at Uber people I was able to get a girl look into all the history of all the forum post back in the day


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't scare him. At least the condom didn't break, or did it?
> 
> I notice in the original post she mentioned she -
> 
> ...


You know what this sounds like to me?

"Dear Pinthouse,
I never thought these stories were true, but...."


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Did you verify that she's not on a green card ?


Obviously she's trying to get a green card :laugh:

That CIS interview would be hilarious :roflmao:


----------

